# Sigma announces f/1.4 zoom lens - Fastest zoom ever!



## neuroanatomist (Oct 30, 2013)

Meet the new Sigma 24-105mm *f/1.4* DG OS HSM Art lens. An f/1.4 zoom lens. Only from Sigma...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 30, 2013)

Looking at my keyboard, I see that the ':' key is diagonally adjacent to the '.' key. Someone at Sigma's graphics department made an oopsy. 

They emailed a correction a few hours later.


----------



## Rat (Oct 30, 2013)

Let the QC jokes roll


----------



## duydaniel (Oct 30, 2013)

Maybe it was a leak of newly developing after this f4


----------



## ablearcher (Oct 30, 2013)

Considering the source, I was speechless for a few seconds ;D


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 30, 2013)

Been a long time and manufacturers still use non-standardized specifications that confuse the unwary buyer.  One is opening diaphragm that writes F4 or then 1:4, which seems to F1.4 and confuses even experienced photographers. Another thing is the magnification as fraction (magnification 1/2) or decimal numbers (0.5 x magnification). We will reach an agreement that does not create confusion? ???


----------



## CR00 (Oct 30, 2013)

That would be an amazing lens to have a 24-105 f/1.4 for full frame.


----------



## Passport (Oct 30, 2013)

C-mount Pentax 8-48mm f1.0

And this one is real. Even if Sigma did announce an F1.4 zoom, it still wouldn't be the fastest.


----------



## Famateur (Oct 30, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> ...specifications that confuse the unwary buyer.



Confusing? What's confusing about *DG OS HSM | A* ? 

All I can say is, ROTFLMAO... ;D


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 30, 2013)

Famateur said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > ...specifications that confuse the unwary buyer.
> ...


I helped a friend who was looking for a Sigma 18-50mm lens used, and the search was arduous. Many vendors do not properly informed in the text, what exactly were model selling, or put photos of another different model.  Could be:

Sigma 18-50mm F2.8 EX DC
Sigma 18-50mm F2.8 EX DC Macro HSM
Sigma 18-50mm F3.5-5.6 DC
Sigma 18-50mm F2.8-4.5 DC OS

There is no patience and perseverance that is sufficient. :-[


----------



## Famateur (Oct 30, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > ajfotofilmagem said:
> ...



Confusing indeed! Hopefully the sarcasm in my last post wasn't lost in the barren landscape of text-only communication. 

With so many letters and numbers (even a pipe!) designating each model, Sigma would probably feel right at home with a government contract...


----------



## Rat (Oct 30, 2013)

Famateur said:


> With so many letters and numbers (even a pipe!) designating each model, Sigma would probably feel right at home with a government contract...


With all that sarcasm, I'm not sure if you realize that this is simply a feature list which gives you everything you need to know about a lens (bar the image quality, obviously). All manufacturers, including Canon, do this - the inspiration for this lens, for instance, is called the Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM. They could give it a name, but instead they list seven (!) features. 

Btw, I really don't know why Sigma puts DG on their lenses, when they have DC-lenses too. And THAT one you really want to be aware of. I'm still plenty pissed my 5D3 won't take that nifty new f/2 zoom they made...


----------



## Famateur (Oct 30, 2013)

Rat said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > With so many letters and numbers (even a pipe!) designating each model, Sigma would probably feel right at home with a government contract...
> ...



Understood. Just having a little fun...

I'm sure glad they don't do that with car models! 

Should I get the *Honda 1.8L 16V SOHC 5SMT 38MPG VSA* or the *Honda 1.8L 16V SOHC 5SAT 38MPG VSA ACC*? There's a $2,650 difference in there somewhere... 

If someone has to decipher all the abbreviations and designations in a name, we might as well go with Honda Civic LX and Honda Civic EX. Besides, it fits better on the back of the car. ;D

(I know I'm exaggerating a bit, but why not have a little fun?)


----------



## Rat (Oct 30, 2013)

I really was unsure whether you knew. Far be it from me to stop you having fun


----------



## pwp (Oct 30, 2013)

Famateur said:


> Confusing? What's confusing about *DG OS HSM | A* ?


+1 
Yes Sigma's lens names are truly hilarious.
;D

-pw


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 30, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Meet the new Sigma 24-105mm *f/1.4* DG OS HSM Art lens. An f/1.4 zoom lens. Only from Sigma...



24-105 f1.4       

then I see f4 :-\ :-\ :-\ :-\ :-\ :-\ :-\ :-\


----------



## Famateur (Oct 30, 2013)

Rat said:


> I really was unsure whether you knew. Far be it from me to stop you having fun



No harm done! 8)


----------



## Famateur (Oct 30, 2013)

pwp said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > Confusing? What's confusing about *DG OS HSM | A* ?
> ...



Rearrange the letters and it spells "Sham Dogs".


----------



## Famateur (Oct 30, 2013)

Famateur said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Famateur said:
> ...



Or is it "Sham *Gods*"? Reminds me of the dyslexic agnostic insomniac that stays up at night wondering if there really is a dog... ;D


----------



## docholliday (Oct 30, 2013)

Famateur said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Famateur said:
> ...



...or, "Smash God"


----------



## Famateur (Oct 30, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Meet the new Sigma 24-105mm *f/1.4* DG OS HSM Art lens. An f/1.4 zoom lens. Only from Sigma...
> ...



My reaction exactly!


----------



## Famateur (Oct 30, 2013)

docholliday said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > pwp said:
> ...



Nice!

My new moniker for a great lens from Sigma: "This thing is a smash _god_!"


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 30, 2013)

Good thing anyway, it probably would have been the size and weight of a 200-400!

Jim


----------



## RomainF (Oct 31, 2013)

Remember their 70-200mm f/2.8* APO DG EX OS HSM* 8)  ?


----------



## BozillaNZ (Oct 31, 2013)

No it's "Sigma 70-200mm 1:2.8 APO DG EX OS HSM WOOSH OMGWTFBBQ SOFAST HOLY SUPER HAPPY FUN TIME THIS LENS IS GOOD!(1). 1: Limited super deluxe edition"


----------

